# Job makes me want to commit suicide (No joke)



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

I know I've probably been exiled and deemed a retard by this community for this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-but-she-s-1779778/index2.html#post1085392098

But I'm so depressed and I have no one to talk to. My brother in law got me this job at the local zoo he used to work at, working as an unskilled labourer. I've never done that kind of thing before in my life, and I already had a kind of stable job, but I figured I could learn a few things that a "man" should know. So I quit my job and went for it. At first I did good, but then my personal retardation kicked in and now I'm screwing EVERYTHING up. I can't remember stuff half the time, I'm always some how doing something wrong. Even my boss called me an idiot in the room next to me, guess he thought I wasn't there. I dont feel like I fit in but my old job wont take me back and to be honest I don't want to jump around a bunch of different jobs. It's getting so bad I honestly kind of feel like killing myself. I don't feel useful at all. And there's this kid who's been there a year longer than me who's one of the supervisors, he's 18. He knows infinitely more than me, and the boss that called me an idiot thinks he's so great to the team. It's pathetic, but I can't help but feel jealous. He's four years younger than me but it's like he's ten years older than me. I hate myself and my life. I just want to end it all but I can't because I don't want to do that to my mom and sister. Sorry for the incoherent rant no one wants to hear. I'm so upset right now I don't even feel like I'm all there.

And I got talked to for not being 'social enough' when my supervisor is a pouty punk who throws all of the tools around and my boss is an aggressive miserable *******. Just ***** off! This is the reason why I don't want to go to school for trades. Seriously, I don't mean to generalize, but why are trades workers such _D*CKS_?


----------



## sqiee22

it sucks that your old workplace won't take you back but i think you should look elsewhere if it's making you this miserable, no job is worth bringing suicidal ideation into your life. Sounds like a sh*t place to work if your struggling and nobody's willing to take you aside and give you some guidance or whatever. Does your brother-in-law know how you feel? it's maybe worth confiding in him if you feel comfortable as he has done the job. But I definitely think moving on can be the only answer sorry to say


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

sqiee22 said:


> it sucks that your old workplace won't take you back but i think you should look elsewhere if it's making you this miserable, no job is worth bringing suicidal ideation into your life. Sounds like a sh*t place to work if your struggling and nobody's willing to take you aside and give you some guidance or whatever. Does your brother-in-law know how you feel? it's maybe worth confiding in him if you feel comfortable as he has done the job. But I definitely think moving on can be the only answer sorry to say


Thanks for the response. My brother-in-law knows and he feels that it's not a good place for me to work either, he didn't think the people there would be that bad. I got some feedback from my supervisor and he told me that my employer doesn't even want me there, so I decided to quit. Haven't yet, but one of my other old jobs really wants me back. So I'm going to do that. Lucky for me I guess.


----------



## HellCell

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> Thanks for the response. My brother-in-law knows and he feels that it's not a good place for me to work either, he didn't think the people there would be that bad.* I got some feedback from my supervisor and he told me that my employer doesn't even want me there*, so I decided to quit. Haven't yet, but one of my other old jobs really wants me back. So I'm going to do that. Lucky for me I guess.


There have been a few times I didn't want to be called out on my incompetence and I quit jobs before it escalated to an exchange of words.
Being told I suck or don't know what I'm doing is one of the worst feelings.
Did you ask for the feedback or was it brought up to you? Either way, it sounds like you are resilient to this because of how nonchalant you spoke of it.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

I asked for feedback. I got another talking to the other day by my boss. He basically told me that I'm an idiot that he doesn't know what to do with. So I just told him that I quit because I don't even like the job anymore. It's ok, the other job has some pretty good people who actually like me. So I think it'll be better for me.


----------

